
Show HN: Fish like interactive tab completion for cd in zsh - changyuheng
https://github.com/changyuheng/zsh-interactive-cd
======
diggan
There is also [https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-
autosuggestions](https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-autosuggestions) which is
similar but more complete (not only works with cd)

Demo here: [https://asciinema.org/a/37390](https://asciinema.org/a/37390)

------
moondev
Thats awesome stuff. Moving from fish to zsh has stopped a bunch of headaches

